# Whats your favorite call?



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey im looking to buy a new duck call and was just curious to see what everybody is using.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I wouldn't say it is my favorite but i use the PHAT lady! Sounds pretty good and it's cheap! I go with cheap becuase i lose a lot of calls when i duck hunt! :eyeroll:


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

i have a double reed acrilic wing lock and i love it. it has a awesome hail call and a good feeder call. i think they sell for around 110.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

i love my phat lady


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Both of my Zink calls. I have the Power Hen and the PH2 and they are both awsome.


----------



## harvester (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a Freestyle Bone Crusher and love it!!


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

harvester said:


> I have a Freestyle Bone Crusher and love it!!


never saw it coming :eyeroll:

I just got a yo sista, and sounds pretty solid actually.... wanna try phat lady, but i'm sure they are pretty comparable...


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Echo Timber in cocobolo


----------



## grnhd (Jun 21, 2003)

Haydel and zink calls


----------



## choc24/7 (Mar 22, 2008)

xr-2 and buck brush :beer:


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

duck commander whistel and take a look at riverbottom calls, go to riverbottomcalls.com (i think) i originaly bought a goose call and was impressed so i bought a duck call, I love it


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Foiles Strait Meat Mallard. I'll own one until I die or quit making them.


----------



## Jer_Londgren (Mar 21, 2008)

Phat ladys got my vote.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

I like my cheap buck gardner tall timber!! cheap but great sound and is very loud for those far ducks.


----------



## blja0601 (Aug 9, 2007)

Tough to beat and echo call, i would say best bang for your buck and easy to find under $50


----------



## Eyes &amp; Ducks (Apr 28, 2008)

I have to say I like my Haydel DR-85 and big barrel double reed calls the best.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

PH-2 all the way= $125


----------



## 9erfan (Oct 18, 2007)

my favorite call??

"DINNER'S READY!!"

or

"FREE BEER!!" :beer:

but for ducks I like Echo calls!! good sound, reasonable $$


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Zink PH-1 or XR-2 that would be my choice. I haven't blown the PH-2 yet, but should be a pretty decent call.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

9erfan said:


> my favorite call??
> 
> "DINNER'S READY!!"
> 
> ...


Hahaha id have to agree with you there


----------



## derbyhillsranch (Feb 22, 2008)

Buck Gardner has calls in all ranges!

www.buckgardner.com


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I have two. Acrylic Wench and RNT Orginal for a screamer!!


----------



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

I am new to calling but I like my Buck Gardner Call.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Featherduster is supposed to be coming out with a new Acrylic Single Reed call sometime soon, might be worth checking into one of them as well. :beer:


----------



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

Foils Timber Rattler double reed!


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Southern Game Calls, Nasty boy. OR Zink Power Hen 1


----------



## duckbuster20 (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a old buck gardner that i found laying in the water while i was hunting. I bet when it was new it was a 5 dollar call but it talks the duck in.


----------

